# DIY reactor for small tanks?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I got a 5g cube (~10") and I really want to get CO2 on it...excel just isn't cutting it. The only thing is, I am not sure how to inject the CO2. I really don't want to sent CO2 into the little HOB. ANyone have any creative DIY ways for a little reactor/diffuser etc?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I would use one of the cheap glass diffusors available online.

http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...co2_diffuser&Category_Code=i3&Product_Count=2

I've also used limewood airstones in small tanks and they've done alright.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd go with limestone also. Cheaper, effective, and easy to use. You can also clean them so they are somewhat re-useable.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

How is the back pressure with limewood? Worried if it will get too high for DIY CO2 like some diffusers are.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

How woudl you feel about a small hang on back unit? I have been planning something for a 10 that would hang on the back and have the powerhead in the unit itself, rather than in the tank. Sort of a combination between an aquaclear and a skimmer but with the return _well_ below the surface of the water. I planned on making it from plexi. I'll post somehting when I come up with a design.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I still use limewood diffusers for a 2-2liter setup and it works great. Will be switching to a pressurised system once the lighting comes in for the tank. I've used the same 2 diffusers (2 seperate tanks) for a year now.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I've used a limewood diffuser with a DYI setup for a long time and I'm not too impressed with it. I think it's more of a short term solution than anything. Their expensive and do not mist the bubbles that well at all. After awhile one spot will seemingly rot or weaken and larger bubbles will come out from that one spot. Generally the wood releases from the plastic insert quite easily too and does not seal again ever. It may be different with a pressurized system. If you decide to go with the BOYU brand diffuser Hacienda Aquatics sells the smaller version for $10 and the larger unit (largest unit) for $14. I don't even think they know they carry it. I've asked about it a few times and they've responded by telling me that they do not carry such a product. Just look on the wall dividing the two sides of the store with the suction cups and filter accessories. They'll be sitting somewhere in the middle.

I guess another option you can get is one of those turtle filters that people use for 10g tanks and make a small inline reactor. I think it's shorter than 10'', but don't quote me on that.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What do you think of this....










I will write up a photo journal explaining how I made it soon. The whole thing runs on a Rio 180 (116gph). Please excuse the sloppy Acrylic work, this is my first time using Weldon 3. It is messier than I though it would be.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

This might help explain it more.....


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Dennis,

I thought that was a protein skimmer at first!  I've seen some folks who do nano reefs make something eerily similar.

That's a neat idea, please let us know how it works long-term.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Very interesting concept! I'm assuming that the powerhead is sealed inside the unit and creates suction to draw water into it? What about servicing the powerhead? Is there any way to remove it without having to build another unit? 

That unit seems like a great idea to use when space is very limited.


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

the best option is using a small powerhead to break the bubles
I use an atman mini powerhead, it have a flow regulator.

regards

Ricky
Argentina


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Dennis, I did something like that about 10 years ago or so.

Hint: use two Tubes, say 1.5 or 2" OD together.
Link them with U shaped PVC tubing in a similar fashing as the two compartment box you have here.

It'd make construction much easier and less messy. 

For small tanks: feed the CO2 into the filter.
AF makes a very nice tiny ceramic ADA like difussers for 25$.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

very cool idea dennis...


----------

